# Cwtch Coffee Co



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cwtch Coffee Co operates out of a funky silver Citroen Van, using a Rancilio 2 group commercial machine.

I tried a Flat White*and was surprised at how good this turned out to be.

Milk texture was spot on and for the price it was outstanding.

Most milk based drinks were £1.90 and were served alongside a good selection of pastries.

The van was parked at Cabbages and Frocks, a market stall held in the weekends, at the end of Marylebone High Street and about 3 minutes walk from Baker Street Tube Station (near Madame Tussauds)

I would happily buy from this vendor again!

* I usually try a flat white to get a representative taste of a new vendor, drawing on references against known 'good' flat whites in London, Australia and NZ

More...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As I didn't have my camera with me (a rare occurrence) I couldn't take a pic of this funky vehicle, but luckily for Flickr this problem has been overcome.

Click here to see the silver Citroen in action.


----------

